# wheel offset



## grizz825 (Feb 20, 2011)

does anyone kno the wheel offset for a griz 600 or where i could find out what they are? thanks


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

They should be the same as the brute force. I bought a set of ITP C series off a grizz for my brute. Same BP (4/110) and same offset. Aftermarket that is. Not sure about stock.

If you want to know stock, just look in our "quick links" tab up top on the menu bar, and you will see something called ATV Bolt Patterns. Offset should be in there too


----------

